# Parking brake light wont go off



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone ever have this problem? The light stays on even when the brake is compltely disengauged.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

i think i had the same problem. Is your battery light also on? well if it turns on then you have a bad alternator.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

james120 said:


> i think i had the same problem. Is your battery light also on? well if it turns on then you have a bad alternator.


What do batter lights and bad alternators have to do with my question?  

Also, just becasue your battery light comes on, doesnt mean your alt is bad.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> What do batter lights and bad alternators have to do with my question?
> 
> Also, just becasue your battery light comes on, doesnt mean your alt is bad.


Ok back up a bit. This guy is trying to help you.
If your brake light and Battery light come on together that is a very strong signal your alternator is bad. 
If you do a search you will find lots of people saying this. (including me.)

The question was " is your battery light on as well?"

Hope this helps you find your problem.


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

check your brake fluid it might be tellin you its low


----------



## purplecat001 (Jul 25, 2006)

Doesnt look like this guy got a clear answer and I am having an identical problem, so I'll try asking. 
My parking brake light came on and wont go off. The parking brake is completely down and was not up to start with. The battery light is not on. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jul 25, 2006)

Okay rereading some posts looks like the thought is that it may be caused by low brake fluid level..I'll check that out. In the meantime anyone have any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

purplecat001 said:


> Okay rereading some posts looks like the thought is that it may be caused by low brake fluid level..I'll check that out. In the meantime anyone have any other ideas? Thanks.


On my car this is always low brake fluid.
The other possibility is a stuck switch on the parking brake.
And check it quick, you run out of fluid and get air in the brake lines within a few weeks. Dont ask....


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

X2 for truth. I asked this same question last summer, was told to check the brake fluid and found it was very low. If that isn't it, check the switch (as stated above). If you find that the fluid is low, you should do a serious inspection for leaks. My rear caliper piston seal was leaking like a sieve, if that light hadn't come on I would have found out the hard way.


----------

